# PRSI not paid by employer....What now??



## pallouie (27 Oct 2010)

Hi

I am hoping someone can help direct me with my query.

I was in full time employment in 2008 - got p60 at year end etc. I was in employment from Jan - end Apr 2009 - have payslips confirming this. I lost my job after this and went straight on to maternity leave. I am working part time since Feb 2010 and have a claim pending for jobseekers benefit for my unemployed days. I have been told that even though I have a p60 for 2008 my employer never paid my PRSI contributions, therefore even though I am entitled to JB it will not be paid due to my ex employers non payment of PRSI. It also turns out he hasn't made the 2009 contributions either so I am guessing I am going to run into trouble when I go to submit my maternity benefit form (another baby due in April 2011).

I have been in contact with my ex employer and he says he has paid the 2008 contributions -admits he was very late paying them, but they have been paid. I have asked him for proof of any kind that I can show the PRSI records office but he says he has no receipts, cheque stubs etc, which I find hard to believe.

Sorry for my long winded post but I am wondering if anyone can advise me in what I should do to get this sorted. Am very frustrated by the whole thing when I have done nothing wrong!!

Thanks for reading


----------



## Black Sheep (27 Oct 2010)

As I understand it if you can prove (your P60 shows) that PRSI was deducted SW will re-instate the missing contributions as *credits*. Would this help?

There was a case which went to the ombudsman a couple of years ago where a man was in receipt of a reduced rate of pension because his employer had not paid over the PRSI. Ombudsman ruled that credits be inserted to replace the missing contributions and thereby increase the rate of pension.

Hope it is not necessary to go to those lengths


----------



## pallouie (3 Nov 2010)

Thanks for the reply black sheep.

I have been informed that my file has been sent to the social welfare inspector to look through, so hopefully things will progress from here. I am just maddened that my ex employer can get away with this and I am the one who suffers the consequence.


----------



## thewatcher (3 Nov 2010)

pallouie said:


> Thanks for the reply black sheep.
> 
> I have been informed that my file has been sent to the social welfare inspector to look through, so hopefully things will progress from here. I am just maddened that my ex employer can get away with this and I am the one who suffers the consequence.



I had a similar issue a few years ago, with regard to social welfare, I was asked was I prepared to make a formal complaint against my previous employer, when I said no problem all my benefits were reinstated.


----------



## Seagull (4 Nov 2010)

Do your pay slips show PRSI being deducted? If so, then your employer will be liable for prosecution, and you should get your contributions reinstated.


----------



## pallouie (4 Nov 2010)

Thanks for your replies.

My payslips do indeed show the PRSI being deducted but the PRSI records office are saying that my ex employer never made the contributions on my behalf. I asked him to forward proof of payment to the records office but he doesn't have any receipts - which I find very strange.  

If it does come to me making a formal complaint, I will indeed be doing it. I am on good terms with my ex employer but this is very frustrating as it has been going on since beginning of August.


----------

